# woah



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

Well looks like i will prolly be having a Razor S in pearl white on tuesday. Start tearing her apart then to get it ready for race season.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:rockn: send one my way i could use one.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^^ same here, congrats lets see some pic's when you get it


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

lol wish i could. will def. take some pics before i get into her. gonna be selling the bighorns for sure.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Cool man I am interested to see what you are gonna do to set her up for racing, definitely post up pics as you mod. I am loving mine so far even in stock form it is an awesome machine.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

plan is 28 laws or backs maybe 29.5s. dual looney tunes, power commander, then have to work magic from there.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

The dual Looney Tuned pipes sound BAD Azz, The first time I heard em' I couldn't believe that sound was coming from a PoPo, they are one of the few systems that don't sound like a weedeater on the parallel twin.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

i know they are sick. only if they didnt have that 865 dollar price tag.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: cant wait to see it


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

what size are the big horns that come on it? I'm looking some for just trail ridding


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

26in bighorns. They will be brand new.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

let me know what you want for them if you willing to ship if not its no biggie


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

sent u a pm


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

looks like im leaving out early for work. so gonna have to wait a little bit. ugh its killing me now.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats....put you a Turbo on it like Ben Darbone "CATVOSRZR1" from Team Anyting Goes had on his...If I am not mistaken he never lost last year....lol


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

lol. its possible. idk yet. my opitions are wide right now.


----------

